# take a look at this collar



## gator912 (Mar 10, 2009)

this thing is crazy


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

Does a dog actually wear that thing?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thats some back yard over kill crap!


----------



## bkwil (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats for the Caucasian mountain dog's i think there called kangal's...It help protect the dog's against wolves that try and hunt the flock the kangal is suppose to protect


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh yeah I have seen them used for dogs like that.


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

that is some monster stuff dont want to pet the dog wearing that thing for sure!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't believe I didn't think of these when I saw it. I just assumed getto collar lol.. But they are commonly used on herd guarders like CAOS. to protect against wolves. Here are a few others I found.

































Some savage collars.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

wow those are some scary looking collars. O_O


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Wow, thats some scary stuff. Whenever I see stuff like that it reminds me how our view of dogs has changed. Most americans think of dogs as pets and companions, but so many dogs have real work to do, and probably work a lot harder than I do lol.


----------



## Ninja Monk3y (Mar 2, 2009)

Could you imagine what would happen to a wolf who tried to bite a dog around the neck with one of those collars...ouch. Looks like a torture device from one of the Saw movies too.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is one scary collar.


----------



## big_shooter42 (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow those are crazy i assumed just ghetto collar at first too but man people on here really know their stuff lol it makes perfect sense tho


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

*Wow*

I never would have thought that these type of collars are used for other than just for looks. I would hate to be that wolf that bites down on that thing, and it doesnt look real confertable for the dog with those bolt heads on the inside of the collar. some crazy lookin collars is all i have to say.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

That is ridiculous!!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

that looks like somethig you would find in a type of slasher movie like the ones where the family or teens get lost or stuck and the become hunted down one by one by deformed canibles or leather face. if you take a look all those movies have scary looking rusty objects laying around.i bet they work well a neck is where most wolves go for when hunting imagine a mouth full of those things!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

oh my gosh... that thing screams tetnus!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

NEELA said:


> oh my gosh... that thing screams tetnus!


lol i was thinking the same thing!


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Man no wonder my dogs dont last long... Ive been having them wear those damn things backwards.... WHOOPS!


----------



## Harley D (Mar 27, 2009)

lol dang, no way am I going to touch a dog wearing that. Even with a ten foot pole


----------



## APBTMOMMY (Mar 28, 2009)

I think that is crazy. I understand what it was made for , but what scares me is people using them for the wrong reasons. We got some major whacko's out there , its just scary to me.


----------

